# Trial Tanks pt. 2: Platy and Betta.



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys! It’s been a while sine I started my Betta +guppies thread (A long time) SO I’ll give a brief recap of how that went. Originally bought 5 guppies, two male three female. Over the course of times the females and a male died before having any fry, leaving only Phoenix, a yellow and green iridescence snakeskin who live for six months and survived a month of swim bladder and wasting disease. he passed away a week ago. He was a super sweet and definitely my favorite guppy ever. I bought three males, Peaches, Hydra and Nicholas. About two weeks ago Peaches was unfortunately killed by a malfunctioning in my stupid gravel vac. It broke and I didn’t notice, and he was sucked up and killed instantly. Super traumatic.
I’ve had pretty bad luck with guppies. Out of the eight I’ve bought two survive. Hydra and Nicholas are super happy and healthy and seem happy as a duo, so I’m trying something new... 
Platys.
I’m gonna skip all the crud and move onto my points here since I monologged about my guppies. (Sorry, budding author, love to talk) (Or write)
I have a ten gall tank with my patient, sweet and tolerant male veil tail, Sam. He’s been with me for over a year and is the best fish I’ve ever owned. Besides the two guppies I have four pygmy corys and one salt and pepper cory who has been excepted into the clan of pygmies well. I originally had three Salt and Peppers but two simply passed away of unknown causes. I have a mix of fake and live plants and decorations everywhere. Filtered, heated at 76 degrees, sand sub. Infestations of bladder snails, combating slowly with assassins. Slowest mafia members ever.
I plan on getting a trio of platys, one male three females. I want to get black and white + blue and white at my fancy-smancy LFS. 
Here to record my sucess or failure. Stay tuned if you so wish. Pics (hopfully) coming soon.

On another note, I’m interested in by cherry shrimp. Would they end up as a snack for sam or work? He’s slow and has a back issues which slows him down, but still.

Imput and questions ALWAYS welcome. 

Sorry for typos. Bad keyboard.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> I have a ten gall tank with my patient, sweet and tolerant male veil tail, Sam


You have a 10 gallon tank? And want Platies in it? Sorry wont work the tank is too small.


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

I actually just bought 4 cherry shrimps and they're currently in quarantine. Hopefully they'll make babies. 

Compatibility depends on your tank and your betta. Some bettas are more aggressive than others. Make sure your tank is fully planted so the shrimp can have hiding spots. Shrimp also enjoy moss pads/balls which they graze on.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

dengveevi said:


> I actually just bought 4 cherry shrimps and they're currently in quarantine. Hopefully they'll make babies.
> 
> Compatibility depends on your tank and your betta. Some bettas are more aggressive than others. Make sure your tank is fully planted so the shrimp can have hiding spots. Shrimp also enjoy moss pads/balls which they graze on.


My boy is so mellow and slow that I doubt it would be an issue. I do have a couple moss balls in for them to eat off of. They’re super good cleaner-uppers, right?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

NickAu said:


> You have a 10 gallon tank? And want Platies in it? Sorry wont work the tank is too small.


Have you had them? I was under the impression they’d be fne. What size would you recommend? 
They’ll porably have to live in my ten for a few weeks or so as I’m in the process of buying a new tank (20 gall) . Slow going.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Update:
SHould be getting my platys soon (As in this weekend, early next week) I set up and have been cycling my brothers new tank for a while, we should be adding another betta to the list, too. he wants a crowntail, of course. Boys seem to really like the more spiked-dragon ike fins, I guess.


----------



## dengveevi (Aug 30, 2015)

ShadeSlayer said:


> My boy is so mellow and slow that I doubt it would be an issue. I do have a couple moss balls in for them to eat off of. They’re super good cleaner-uppers, right?


I mean all shrimp eat up dead plants, etc but if you want a shrimp that cleans up algae too, you would want armano shrimp. Although they look like cockroaches to me but I have a few of them.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Have you had them? I was under the impression they’d be fne.


 I have Platies and the females grow big.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

ohhhhh good to know. 
I wonder if they’d cross breed with my guppies....


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Went to the LFS and came back with a betta instead of a trio of platys. Thread on hold untill I can get them.


----------

